# Wespennest am Teich...was nun ?



## latzekatze (23. Juni 2016)

Seit ein paar Tagen haben wir ein Wespennest am Teich. Da sie sich extrem vermehren und sich das Nest in direkter Nähe zum Gehweg befindet, möchten wir gern wissen was wir un können ?
Wir haben auch ne 11 jährige Tochter sowie 2 Hunde und 2 Katzen die sich gerne die Fische anschauen 
Reine Tierqual, sprich verbrennen etc. möchten wir nicht tun.

http://www.file-upload.net/download-11704102/121.mp4.html


----------



## ULBU (23. Juni 2016)

Oberirdisch, unterirdisch?

Keine Insektizide!
Diese sind mindestens fischgiftig.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2016)

Feuerwehr verständigen.
Es sollte das Wespennest von einem Fachkundigen umgesiedelt werden.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## latzekatze (23. Juni 2016)

Eher unterirdisch. Google Bilder zeigt nicht genau um welche Rasse es sich handelt. Ja mit der Feuerwehr hab ich auch schon gelesen.


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2016)

Erdwespen sind nicht so gefährlich und angriffslustig wie die normalen __ Wespen.
Da muss man schon rauftreten bevor sie stechen.


----------



## ULBU (24. Juni 2016)

Wespennester beseitig man morgens, an einem kalten Morgen, am einfachsten.
Mauerkübel bereit stellen und das ganze Nest, in der ganzen Tiefe und Länge mit dem Spaten ausgraben.
Plastiksack zum Transport drüber und ab in die Walachei geschüttet.

__ Wespen sind Schädlinge!
Deshalb beseitigen nicht nur die Feuerwehr (mancherorts wenn Gefahr im Verzug), sondern auch jeder Schädlingsbekämpfer diese.
Schutzkleidung ist empfehlenswert, aber wenn es wirklich frisch am Morgen ist __ fliegen sie nicht.
Den Kopf würde ich immer schützen. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2016)

ULBU schrieb:


> __ Wespen sind Schädlinge!


So einen Blödsinn habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen.
Nur weil sie stechen und der Schädlingsbekämpfer eventuell zuständig ist, sind Wespen noch lange keine Schädlinge.
Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. 
http://www.hornissenschutz-bs.de/fragen10wesp.html
http://www.naturtipps.com/wespen_hornissen.html

Wir haben seit Jahren Erdwespen mitten in der Einfahrt direkt am Bürgersteig. Und noch nie ist jemand gestochen worden.



ULBU schrieb:


> Wespennester beseitig man morgens, an einem kalten Morgen, am einfachsten.
> Mauerkübel bereit stellen und das ganze Nest, in der ganzen Tiefe und Länge mit dem Spaten ausgraben.
> Plastiksack zum Transport drüber und ab in die Walachei geschüttet.



Und das kann strafbar sein. Solange meine keine Ahnung hat, kann es durchaus sein, dass man eine geschützte Art vor sich hat und mit der Aktion das Nest zerstört. Und irgendwo hinschütten geht schonmal gar nicht. Wenn Du noch mehr solche Tipps auf Lager hast, behalte sie lieber für Dich.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (24. Juni 2016)

Wir hatten letztes Jahr ein Wespennest im Vordach, direkt gegenüber der Haustür.
Ich fand das eine recht nette Sache, falls mal wer auf die Idee kommen würde, die Haustür gewaltsam aufzubrechen^^
Die __ Wespen sind natürlich um den Eingang herumgeschwirrt und am Nesteingang war auch das ein oder andere Mal erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit, wenn es vor der Tür ungewöhnliche Aktivitäten gab. Kommen und gehen oder mal fegen/putzen war in ihren Augen eine gewöhnliche Aktivität und nicht bedrohlich, hat sie nicht weiter interessiert.
Dafür waren im Frühjahr alle Pflanzen blank von Blattläusen geputzt und im Spätsommer  fanden wir es sehr faszinierend, quasi im Vorbeigehen, Wespen zu beobachten.
Eine Wespe, die zwischen ihren Kiefern eine Holunderbeere, groß wie ihr Kopf, ins Nest schleppt, ist ein toller Anblick. Gestochen wurd niemand, weder Hausbewohner noch Besucher.
Wespen sind sehr viel weniger angriffslustig als viele denken. Nervig sind eigentlich nur die "Kuchenwespen" (deutsche Wespe u.ä.) im Spätsommer.

Mit elf Jahren sind Kinder verständig genug, dass man ihnen erklären kann, nicht auf's Wespennest zu treten. Und Hunde und Katzen sind eigentlich vorsichtig, spätestens, wenn sie einmal gestochen wurden. Was, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, einmal passiert ist bei den vier Katzen und einem Hund, die ich in den letzten 25 Jahren hatte bzw. habe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2016)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Eine Wespe, die zwischen ihren Kiefern eine Holunderbeere, groß wie ihr Kopf, ins Nest schleppt, ist ein toller Anblick.



Hi Beate,

das waren keine Holunderbeeren.

MfG Frank


----------

